# No excuse for not wearing Mask



## GaryHibbert (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 8, 2020)

Lmao good one


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 8, 2020)

Put my wife into hysterics!


----------



## yankee2bbq (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## MJB05615 (Dec 8, 2020)

LMAO!


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 8, 2020)

That's tops for the week so far. LMAO


----------



## tag0401 (Dec 8, 2020)

That’s a good one!!  Thanks for the laugh


----------



## buzzy (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 9, 2020)

Hahaha some people should be so lucky.

Warren


----------



## GATOR240 (Dec 9, 2020)

Nice!


----------



## JLeonard (Dec 9, 2020)

GaryHibbert
 is in contention for best joke of the day!
Jim


----------

